# Gleaming Kleen - Audi RS4



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Car on arrival after its owner making the journey to me from Surrey































































Owner requested wheels to be removed and thoroughly cleaned, once clean they were sealed with Nanolex Premuim Alloy Sealant along with the calipers.

As wheels were off arches were given a good clean































































Few bits removed to allow me to clean a few area's









Few "before and after" correction shots






























































































































The lower sills looked really bad and had protection film on them so a improvement was made with the film. 
Not perfect but much better:thumb:













































Few finished shots with the car wearing 2 layers of Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant




















































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

as ever, top quality:thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Want one of these so badly! Top Job!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Aye, thats a fair looking machine like!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

top work looks spot on


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

jay,

looks spot on mate.....flakes really seem to be popping. 

Will be bringing mine back to you for a spring time spruce up - I hoping that you'll be able to get a full day in!

Jon


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

_very _ nice !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Work Jay

The paint , hard as a rock??


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DETAIL said:


> as ever, top quality:thumb:


thanks Anthony



m4rkie23 said:


> Want one of these so badly! Top Job!


thank you



Needs a clean said:


> Aye, thats a fair looking machine like!! Stunning!!!!


thanks



Derick-sport said:


> top work looks spot on


cheers Derrick



m33porsche said:


> jay,
> 
> looks spot on mate.....flakes really seem to be popping.
> 
> ...


thamks, look forward to hearing from you



TheGooner84 said:


> _very _ nice !!


:thumb::thumb:



Racer said:


> Top Work Jay
> 
> The paint , hard as a rock??


thanks, yes paint solid


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, that looks stunning.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking good as ever Jay. Glad to see you're still working despite all your recent set backs too.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

:argie: Love these!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Jay. She certainly needed some deswirling.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

:thumb:My dream car. Stunning detail mate.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic work! Amazing how much damage to the paintwork, considering new the car was.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely, very fond of the Blackfire range too, looks excellent on that


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work and good call with the Blackfire. I use that myself.
B7 RS4's look miles better than the recent Audi RS offerings.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Top job mate well done!:thumb:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

I always read your threads in the showroom section....the turn arounds you make are amazing! Good work!:thumb:

Ps...your threads were the reason i ran out and bought myself a bottle of Blackfire!:argie:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great turnaround! Looks awesome!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I would like to look out of my window and see 3 of these..

Saloon, Avant and Converts..

Vey nice detail :thumb:..


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't beat the well polished fat arches of a RS4, quality work Jay.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work,looks great


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Great work, that looks stunning.





s3 rav said:


> Very nice work.





Refined Detail said:


> Looking good as ever Jay. Glad to see you're still working despite all your recent set backs too.





mcowey2000 said:


> stunning work :thumb:





Strothow said:


> :argie: Love these!





Beau Technique said:


> Looks nice Jay. She certainly needed some deswirling.





st33ly said:


> :thumb:My dream car. Stunning detail mate.





Brooklands said:


> Fantastic work! Amazing how much damage to the paintwork, considering new the car was.





rgDetail said:


> Lovely, very fond of the Blackfire range too, looks excellent on that





MK1Campaign said:


> Nice work and good call with the Blackfire. I use that myself.
> B7 RS4's look miles better than the recent Audi RS offerings.





carrera2s said:


> Top job mate well done!:thumb:





ben330 said:


> I always read your threads in the showroom section....the turn arounds you make are amazing! Good work!:thumb:
> 
> Ps...your threads were the reason i ran out and bought myself a bottle of Blackfire!:argie:





John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Great turnaround! Looks awesome!





qstix said:


> I would like to look out of my window and see 3 of these..
> 
> Saloon, Avant and Converts..
> 
> Vey nice detail :thumb:..





tdekany said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Gleammachine said:


> Can't beat the well polished fat arches of a RS4, quality work Jay.





"SkY" said:


> nice work,looks great


greatly appreciate the comments and thanks for taking the time to view the thread guys:thumb:


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

That thing was super nasty to start with and finished out super Glossy. Great job


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:argie: Looks amazing


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a stunning finish, I would think the owner was very pleased with the results.....minty as usual :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Tru_Shine said:


> That thing was super nasty to start with and finished out super Glossy. Great job





EthanCrawford said:


> :argie: Looks amazing





squeakyclean32 said:


> What a stunning finish, I would think the owner was very pleased with the results.....minty as usual :buffer::thumb:


thanks for viewing and commenting guys:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

A superb detail and write up made even better with 1st class photo's too. Thanks for posting :thumb:

P.S. What camera/lens did you use for these shots?

Regards,

Andy :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

Looks great. Very wet.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

seriously - wow - what did you put on it and it what order???? or was it just two layers of sealant after machining?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

corbettjarvis said:


> seriously - wow - what did you put on it and it what order???? or was it just two layers of sealant after machining?


it was given a IPA wipedown after the machine stages and then the first coat of Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealent was applied and removed, following day a second coat of Blackfire Sealant was applied:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking great!!... I like these... Who wouldn't though


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Looking great!!... I like these... Who wouldn't though


thanks fella


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation on some seriously testing paintwork Jay:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great transformation on some seriously testing paintwork Jay:thumb:


thanks fella


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, absolutely stunning! 

It's finally got the looks to match the pedigree. It looked so poor to start with... 
How do people let their cars get so bad? Must be good to be rich lol!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing finish Jay, always look forward to seeing your work. It's an inspiration to me.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely work again Jay - what combos were you going in with then? Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Wow!?! That is an awesome turnaround. Even the wheels look like new.

How do you rate the Nanolex Alloy Sealant? Best wheel sealing product around?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning!
> 
> It's finally got the looks to match the pedigree. It looked so poor to start with...
> How do people let their cars get so bad? Must be good to be rich lol!





GSVHammer said:


> Amazing finish Jay, always look forward to seeing your work. It's an inspiration to me.





gb270 said:


> Nice work





rossdook said:


> Lovely work again Jay - what combos were you going in with then? Cheers mate :thumb:


thnks guys



Tiptronic said:


> Wow!?! That is an awesome turnaround. Even the wheels look like new.
> 
> How do you rate the Nanolex Alloy Sealant? Best wheel sealing product around?
> 
> ...


its a great wheel sealant, has outperformed anything else I have used.


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

nice work, black optics pack look good on these ;0)


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures, fantastic back drop that for afters...:thumb:

superb result:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

otterolly said:


> nice work, black optics pack look good on these ;0)


thanks otterolly



123quackers said:


> Awesome pictures, fantastic back drop that for afters...:thumb:
> 
> superb result:thumb:


cheers quackers:thumb:


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks like you did an awesome job there Jay....other half working on her phantom black S3 at the moment and now I really can't wait for it to be finished 

Oh and the decision has now definitely been made to get the black pack on lol


----------



## mattysmt (Feb 1, 2011)

looking good nice work :thumb:


----------

